# Replacing a Cork Handle and Reel Seat



## kapman

I have a rod that I have used for years that I would like to keep for awhile longer, but I need to replace the cork handle and reel seat. Can this be done? I watched a few online videos on rod building and they all show the cork handle and reel seat being placed on from the small tip (top) of the rod and slid all the way down. (bear with me if this is a dumb question) that would require taking all the guides off the rod. 

Can a new cork handle and reel seat be replaced and installed from the back of the blank? 

If so, I would like to replace it with one of the Modular cork handles that seem to becoming popular. Can this cork be purchased at FTU? 

Thanks in advance for any advise.


----------



## Scott Kleppe

You can do it this way, but the reaming of the new cork grip will be large at the front of the grip. The seat will have to be shimed to fit snug also. How much depends on the taper of the blank. This gap can be covered by a rubber winding check or with a epoxy ramp. The winding check is the absolute easiest.


----------



## Stan Grace

Shimming for the front end of the new grip can be done simply by wrapping thread or twine to fill the space. I've replace several seats and grips from the rear of the rod this way.


----------



## Fishtoys

*Agreed*

I agree I've done it this way also a couple of times Stan. Nylon works well.


----------



## captneilf

Hi,


I remove the cork grip either buy using a knife or sanding it down with Dinasaur skin and/or coarse grit sand paper. At the end fine sand paper smooths the area.

I use a Dremel tool with a cutting disc to remove the reel seat. I cut length wise ansthen pop off tjhe seat. Be careful not to cut the blank. Clean the blank area in prep for installation.

The reel seat and pre formed cork grip has an ID larger than the OD of the blank. I use four masking tape shims of 1/2" wide tape under the reel seat. I make them so the reel seat just slides over the masking tape shims. I fill the area with U-40 Rod Bond as it is a semi paste, NOT a liquid. Slide the reel seat into place and aling accordingly. When the epoxy cures there will be a solid platform under the reel seat.

I install the preformed grip the same way, 1/2" masking tape shims spaced about 3/4" apart. Fill the gaps with Rod Bond and slide the grip into place.

Clean the area using 91% isoprophyl alcohol. Let sit for a day, then complete the task.

I hope this helps.

Capt Neil


----------

